# I am proud



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I just couldnt wait. I gave my daughter her bday present early. I didnt really have any place to hide it and i wanted her to ride it so bad. Lol









[ame="http://s731.photobucket.com/albums/ww318/dookie183/Mobile%20Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG_0385.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope she enjoys it, She looks very happy to get it.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

nothing better than that. you should be proud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

too cute! how old is she?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

She's almost 8. I hope she likes it. Then ill have a riding partner for life.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice ...She'll be on a Brute before you know it


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Awesome! Nothing like getting the youngins involved.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice riding partner for life!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

thats awesome .....


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha ha Lovin it! I'm looking for a quad for my 8 yr old right now. Looking forward to having her as a riding partner


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So sweet. You'll be posting mudding pictures of her in no time! Good job Dad!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely something to be proud of!


Mine is 19 months old and is already on one of the power wheels 4-wheelers. Every time she goes through the garage I hear "ride, ride".


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

In a few years it will be time for her to upgrade to a 4x4!


----------

